# New Grinder Choice, low budget and new



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have a new Gaggia Classic and I'm looking for a suitable grinder to pair it with. I only have one specification which is that I do want to buy new so I can experience it from new and the wear in.

I havent set a budget yet, but I dont want to spend big money and the best value grinder out there is what I'm after.

What would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The usual Classic-grinder recommendation on the forum, to which I succumbed (for good reason) is the Eureka Mignon. It is pretty unbeatable for the price and it has a small footprint - so if you don't want your space dominated by a grinder it's another advantage. The second usual recommendation is to ignore the first one and go for something bigger, second hand, off the forum - such as a Mazzer. (On the same basis, a second hand Mignon, off the forum, with a well-described history is a good bet.) The general argument is that grinders are built like tanks and if they are used at home for relatively small volumes, and routinely nurtured, they last and they last.


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Just don't waste your start up money on a Krups, like I did. Might as well have burned 4 tenners . Amazon reviews said don't grind at finest, but I had to dial the grind half way round just to stop the dust clogging.....


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

np123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a new Gaggia Classic and I'm looking for a suitable grinder to pair it with. I only have one specification which is that I do want to buy new so I can experience it from new and the wear in.
> 
> ...


I'm learning with an Iberital MC2, which was bought for me at Christmas. Pairing it with a Gaggia, seems to be a good starter.


----------

